# Need some bridge advice!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Just when I thought I had all the right parts on hand to put in the guitar I am building, I decided I didn't like the bridge I bought (a black tune-o-matic knock-off). Now I am thinking about one of those Wilkinson-style roller bridges instead. Has anybody here had any experience with them and would like to let me know what they think of them? Thanx,
-Mikey
P.S. I am wondering if anybody here also has a sure-fire way of figuring out where exactly to position the bridge studs in the guitar body. I have a pretty good idea, but am open to any tricks I can get my hands on.


----------

